# James Hetfield V?



## McBrain (Jul 25, 2009)

This pic is from their monday show in Copenhagen. Anyone know what guitar this is?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 25, 2009)

Zemaitis as far as I know dude.

Edit for the linkage:

http://www.zemaitis.net/zemaitis-GZV500MF-MBK-sml.htm


----------



## McBrain (Jul 25, 2009)

Your right! Thanks!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 25, 2009)

You're welcome 

He's not listed on the site as a player but I'm guessing that its not been updated for a while - they do make very nice guitars ^^

Edit:

Heh, actually check this topic:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/71866-james-hetfield-now-playing-zemaitis.html


----------



## Amiro (Jul 25, 2009)

I was at the show . He also used a James trussart lespaul.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 25, 2009)

What are so great about those guitar?


----------



## Ruins (Jul 25, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> What are so great about those guitar?



except the looks nothing i guess


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 25, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> What are so great about those guitar?



The price tag and looks as far as I know dude


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jul 25, 2009)

I have never had the chance to play a Zemaitis but I have heard good things about them.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 26, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> I have never had the chance to play a Zemaitis but I have heard good things about them.



Yes, they're great guitars. Hell even before you pick one up, you'll be spending some time just staring at them. 

As for playing them, there's no doubt that they played fine and sounded great. 

I made a thread about these too:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/81840-zemaitis-guitars.html


----------



## ccc187307 (Jul 27, 2009)

Just what the world needs, another $10K guitar.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jul 27, 2009)

headstock mismatch fail


----------



## Holy Katana (Jul 27, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> What are so great about those guitar?



I don't know about the new Japanese-made ones (although they're probably really good), but Tony Zemaitis was a legendary luthier.


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 27, 2009)

Mattmc74 said:


> I have never had the chance to play a Zemaitis but I have heard good things about them.



I did try one myself, they play very nice and nice quality


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 27, 2009)

The Zemaitis guitars feel and sound excellent! But i've only ever seen/played one, so this might not be the case for all. And they are very expensive for a true Zemaitis (not the Greco models)

And the James Trussart guitars have always been interesting to me. I'd love to hear how the metal bodies sound. I've been trying to figure out if Hetfield's new Explorer is a James Trussart or what?


----------



## rvai (Jul 27, 2009)

Amiro said:


> I was at the show . He also used a James trussart lespaul.



I saw that guitar in the first of the three Mexico city shows in june and hadn´t found any info on it, IMO it´s really ugly, I´m just curious lol

Those guys have the coolest endorsement deals, the get free ESP guitars and they don´t even have to use their own models, and they can also use any other brand


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Jul 30, 2009)

Those guys have the coolest endorsement deals, the get free ESP guitars and they don´t even have to use their own models, and they can also use any other brand[/QUOTE] 

its because they'r metalica...they can do whatever they want


----------



## tvelt17 (Jul 30, 2009)

Xiphos68 said:


> What are so great about those guitar?



They are expensive and not alot of people have them. James is very picky about playing guitars that no one else has. Once there are more ESP Iron Crosses out, we will probably never see that one again or very rarely. Since everyone and their brother can buy a grey truckster, he doesn't use it much anymore and he uses the black one, now that ESP will be releasing a black truckster this fall, I doubt we will see him play the black one too much after that. This is just a way for him to have something most others don't have. Can't say I blame the guy, I generally get rid of guitars that I know someone else in Pittsburgh has that I will see occasionally. Either that or I change something on mine.


----------



## McBrain (Jul 30, 2009)

s_k_mullins said:


> I've been trying to figure out if Hetfield's new Explorer is a James Trussart or what?



It is.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 30, 2009)

^^ Thanks for the response dude.. I kinda like that guitar. It's unique.
I had actually investigated it and found out that it was indeed a Trussart, but thanks for the response anyways


----------

